# bardzo chcieć, nie móc się czegoś doczekać



## Baltic Sea

Witam wszystkich!

Chciałbym spytać czy poniższe trzy przykłady są mniej więcej synonimami.

I can't wait for you to show me how to operate this new dishwasher.
_Nie mogę się doczekać aż mi pokażesz jak obsługiwać tę nową zlewozmywarkę.
_
I am looking forward to you showing me how to operate this new dishwasher.
_Z niecierpliwością oczekuję aż mi pokażesz jak obsługiwać tę nową zlewozmywarkę.

I am growing/getting impatient for you to show me how to operate this new dishwasher.
Niecierpliwię się, abyś mi pokazal jak obsługiwać tę nową zlewozmywarkę.
_
Źródło: Wyobraźnia. Dziękuję.


----------



## radosna

I will comment on the English side of these three sentences.

The first two, "I can't wait..." and "I am looking forward to..." are similar but the anticipation in the first version is stronger. It's also less formal.  "I am looking forward to..." can be used in business letters and has a more reserved feel to it. "I can't wait..." seems to warrant an exclamation mark (!) at the end of the sentence because it carries with it a great deal of excitement!

The third one, in my opinion, sounds rude in English.  I don't think it carries the same tone in Polish that it does in English.  Even though in some ways it seems like it should mean the same thing as "I can't wait...", it doesn't.  It implies that you have already been waiting a long time and carries with it a tone of frustration rather than anticipation.  The word impatient always has a negative connotation attached to it. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## LilianaB

Baltic Sea said:


> Witam wszystkich!
> 
> Chciałbym spytać czy poniższe trzy przykłady są mniej więcej synonimami.
> 
> I can't wait for you to show me how to operate this new dishwasher.
> _Nie mogę się doczekać aż mi pokażesz jak obsługiwać tę nową zlewozmywarkę.
> _
> I am looking forward to you showing me how to operate this new dishwasher.
> _Z niecierpliwością oczekuję aż mi pokażesz jak obsługiwać tę nową zlewozmywarkę.
> 
> I am growing/getting impatient for you to show me how to operate this new dishwasher.
> Niecierpliwię się, abyś mi pokazal jak obsługiwać tę nową zlewozmywarkę.
> _
> Źródło: Wyobraźnia. Dziękuję.



They more or less mean the same. I don't think you can refer to full sentences as synonyms (synonyms are just words that can be interchangeably used.) There is a slight difference with regards to the intensity of the waiting, or the level of impatience. In my opinion there is no essential difference -- just the style and level of formality or politeness. The second one is the most formal alternative. The third one is the most casual version, I would say.  

I think the third one is slightly rude (the English original) and in Polish it does not sound idiomatic.


----------



## mcibor

One more thing
Dishwasher is _"zmywarka"_ in Polish,
Zlewozmywak is _"sink"_

In Polish, I would not start a sentence with_ "Niecierpliwię się..."_, but would say something like _"Pokaż mi wreszcie jak obsługiwać tę nową zmywarkę! Niecierpliwię się."_
Or 
_"Zaczynam się niecierpliwić. Kiedy mi wreszcie pokażesz jak..."_


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree. All these alternatives sound really good.


----------



## LeTasmanien

radosna said:


> I will comment on the English side of these three sentences.
> 
> The first two, "I can't wait..." and "I am looking forward to..." are similar but the anticipation in the first version is stronger. It's also less formal. "I am looking forward to..." can be used in business letters and has a more reserved feel to it. "I can't wait..." seems to warrant an exclamation mark (!) at the end of the sentence because it carries with it a great deal of excitement!
> 
> The third one, in my opinion, sounds rude in English. I don't think it carries the same tone in Polish that it does in English. Even though in some ways it seems like it should mean the same thing as "I can't wait...", it doesn't. It implies that you have already been waiting a long time and carries with it a tone of frustration rather than anticipation. The word impatient always has a negative connotation attached to it.
> 
> I hope that helps.



This is, in my opinion, the most accurate response to date.


----------



## wolfbm1

I think you could also say: "I can hardly wait for you to show me how to operate the new dishwasher." 
OR "I'm dying for you to ... ."
"Look forward to your showing me how to operate the new dishwasher" is quite formal.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, Wolfmb1, for enriching my vocabulary with "I'm dying for you to ... ."


----------

